
The disturbing YouTube videos that are tricking children - tboyd47
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-39381889
======
DrScump
Posted earlier in the day, 12+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13965249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13965249)

